# failed fet. ...advice or success stories please!



## loopylou (Jul 1, 2003)

hi all, just had a failed fet. am doing ok as we are blessed with a 23 month old dd from the 1st fresh icsi that the fet failed from. we had 7 frosties, they thawed 2, 1 went from 10 cell to 1, 1 9 cell to 5 which initially divided up to 8 cell again, then thawed another 2. 9 cell to 6 which started dividing again and 1 9 cell down 2 8cell on thaw and started dividing and compacting which they put back. Embryologist was really pleased with the 1 we put back and offered to re freeze 2 of the other ones after seeing what happened. they phoned next day to stay that othe 2 had stopped developing. This obviously made me presume (rightly!) that it was unlikely to work.

after the long winded explanation just wanted your opinions! we still have 3 frozen 8 and 9 cell garde 1s, but we are torn between doing a fresh hopefully single blasto or as b4 another single fet transfer which are not feeling to positive on. Hate all the drugs, trying to weigh up costs, time etc is nightmare! at guys a medicated fet incl drugs is £600 which is good, and icsi £2150 plus drugs. 

all opinions gratefully received, lara


----------



## Angel-A (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi Lara,

Sorry can't give you any advice, we've had 3 failed FET and are just on day 14 of the 2ww, with three days left to go.

We've never had such detailed explanations about the cell division of our embies, all we know is that we've had two put back each time and they've been a 2 cell and 4 cell all the time, which doesn't sound good compared to yours ??!!

Just wanted to wish you luck with whatever decision you reach.

   

Angel-A


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi Lara, sorry to hear about your bfn.

I'm currently 5 weeks pregnant from my first attempt at FET (with donor eggs).  It's still early days, but I'm pregnant and that's the most amazing feeling right now (until sickness starts ).

I say you need to do what is in your heart.  Since your have a sweet daughter from the same batch of eggs, if it were me, I'd probably go for it.  But, again, it's your and DH's decision.

Lots of love and luck to you  

Michelle xx


----------



## loopylou (Jul 1, 2003)

Thanks for the replies girls. Dh and I are still unsure as to next move. In my heart of hearts I think another fet would be a waste of 4 months (I am very impatient!) and a fresh cycle would be much more likely to work, but I prefer the idea of a Fet. Guys are very good and said as the embryos were good when frozen we should give them a go, bet I end up tossing a coin!

Angela good luck with the last couple of days, horrible isn't it. I ask loads of questions, not sure if that is a good thing or not, have to understand what's going on with my body. Mine were frozen at 3 days when they like them to be between 6 and 8 cells, yours were likely to have been 2 days so would have been fine. Mine were speedier dividers than normal but then again dd was as impatient as me and 3 weeks early!

Michelle, big congratulations! It must have been an especially long journey for you. Put your feet up, relax and make sure dh runs round on you hand and foot, I did! Sounds like there's likely to be more than 1 on board!

Lara


----------



## Goldilocks (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi Lara

I've also just had a successful FET. We had a Day 3 transfer, with a 7 cell and an 8 cell. They were Grade 2/3 embies, so not the best, but it still worked (fingers crossed they stick though). 

I personally would go for the FET again, before trying for a fresh cycle. Firstly it is much cheaper. Secondly, you already know you can make a baby with that batch of eggs. Thirdly, it is so much easier on your body going through a frozen rather than fresh cycle (it certainly was for me). Fourthly, Guys are advising you to go for a FET and have said you have good quality embies. And most importantly, you would prefer a FET yourself! (Do I give the impression I'm a fan of FET?!?!?!?)

Goldy


----------



## Angel-A (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi Lara,

You're right to ask lots of questions, i was terrible at biology at school and i also like to bury my head in the sand which is why i don't ask !  Thanks for your kind words.

Michelle and Goldy - a big congrats to you both, hope it all goes well for you.  

Lara - I agree with what both girls have said but, ultimately the decision is yours and your DH's.  I wish you well with whatever you decide.

To all of you -   

Angel-A


----------



## ej (Oct 13, 2004)

hi there i did a fet last year i had 4 embryos that had been frozen for nearly 5 years only 1 embryo survived the thawing process it was an 8 cell embryo i held out little hope but miracles do happen as that 1 little embryo ended up a beautiful 10lb boy so never give up as i nearly did good luck to everyone


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi hun

the decision is yours and dh 

but heres my story  

i had 4 fresh cycles of ivf starting at the age of 22  

then i had a fet the eggs frozen from last cycle 1 was 6 cell other 7 and as you can see im now 34 weeks preggers from it little girl im having  

i found that a fet was miles less money for 1 
and the most important thing was for me that is was a hell of alot less stressfull 


my hospital says that if you have any frozen they suggest that you use them first before a fresh cycle

goldy i am a big fan of a fet aswell  

good luck in what ever you decide lara & dh   

love nikki


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Lara

I had my 1st fresh tx middle of last year which resulted in a BFN.  From that batch we had 2 frosties left over.  When we changed clinic we wanted to go for another fresh tx but our consultant persuaded us to use up our 2 frosties 1st. His argument was 'It could work but if it doesn't, it'd only set you back by a month'.  We're so glad we followed his advice because I had a 7 & 5 cell transfer & I'm now 14 weeks pg.

I found the whole FET experience a lot stressful, both physically & emotionally, especially as I did a natural cycle. In addition, the cost was so much more affordable - £900 compared to £5000. 

Good luck with deciding what to do. 

Ronnie
xx


----------

